# The Official Fantasy Football League Thread



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

I've set up a fantasy league @ http://fantasy.premierleague.com/ for all the football daft uk-muscle members. If you are interested just log on register, pick your team and join: uk-muscle league. code: 115450-33480. It would be good if you used your uk-muscle username as your team name so we can have a good bit off banter on this thread about who's doing pi$h etc. I'm not sure if you guys would be up for doing a wee wager or no, id be more than willing to set up a paypal account (or if you don't trust me to do it maybe a willing mod could do it???) were we could build up prize money and dive it all at the end for 1st 2nd and 3rd place, not sure what the entry fee would be ill wait for feedback on that front. For members that were not up for that they could still enter but obviously wouldn't be eligible for the end prizes. Let me know what you think?? Thanks


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

I have little to 0 interest in football anymore but I used to play the championship manager games flat out when I was younger.. so why not!

So how exactly does this work? I've signed up, picked my team, joined the league.. now what do I do? :lol:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

In some prizes would be good, or a board sponsor who is interested and play themselves can give the winner like £50 worth of supps, if not everyone can chip in like a £5 to enter and winner takes it all


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> I have little to 0 interest in football anymore but I used to play the championship manager games flat out when I was younger.. so why not!
> 
> So how exactly does this work? I've signed up, picked my team, joined the league.. now what do I do? :lol:


Sit tight till the season starts and then see all your picks flop and have to use your wildcard in week 2!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> I've set up a fantasy league @ http://fantasy.premierleague.com/ for all the football daft uk-muscle members. If you are interested just log on register, pick your team and join: uk-muscle league. code: 115450-33480. It would be good if you used your uk-muscle username as your team name so we can have a good bit off banter on this thread about who's doing pi$h etc. I'm not sure if you guys would be up for doing a wee wager or no, id be more than willing to set up a paypal account (or if you don't trust me to do it maybe a willing mod could do it???) were we could build up prize money and dive it all at the end for 1st 2nd and 3rd place, not sure what the entry fee would be ill wait for feedback on that front. For members that were not up for that they could still enter but obviously wouldn't be eligible for the end prizes. Let me know what you think?? Thanks


Good idea doing this, but I feel the title of the thread could do with being a bit more glitzy and official looking if you fancy editing it. More capitals, some ***'s and the like , so lure more people in.

If I'm coming across as an @rse I don't mean to..:so apologies 

By the way, I'm up for it!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

wasn't expecting to start so early.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Good idea doing this, but I feel the title of the thread could do with being a bit more glitzy and official looking if you fancy editing it. More capitals, some ***'s and the like , so lure more people in.
> 
> If I'm coming across as an @rse I don't mean to..:so apologies
> 
> By the way, I'm up for it!


Ill do that, how do I edit it?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> Ill do that, how do I edit it?


Now you're asking lol. Erm, not entirely sure, but I think it can be done.

Regardless, I'm sure there'll be interest in the league mate.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MutantX said:


> wasn't expecting to start so early.


That looks like Ruud Van Nistelrooy :lol:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> Sit tight till the season starts and then see all your picks flop and have to use your wildcard in week 2!


Alright gotcha. So this isn't like a championship manager type of thing in which our teams play eachother etc? Its all based on players overall scores and how well they do in real life?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

anyway to change team name? I missed the username memo apparently :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

PS maybe a mod could sticky this? everyone loves football


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

MyStyle said:


> Alright gotcha. So this isn't like a championship manager type of thing in which our teams play eachother etc? Its all based on players overall scores and how well they do in real life?


That's the one man :thumb:


----------



## MyStyle (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That's the one man :thumb:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MyStyle said:


> Alright gotcha. So this isn't like a championship manager type of thing in which our teams play eachother etc? Its all based on players overall scores and how well they do in real life?


You got it mate


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

To change team name, click on 'design your kit' and it'll have an option halfway down to rename your team.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MutantX said:


> anyway to change team name? I missed the username memo apparently :whistling:


Go to pick my team, @ the right hand side of you subs row there is an admin section. Go to team details and you will be able to change the team name in there.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Dr Manhattan said:


> That looks like Ruud Van Nistelrooy :lol:


ZOLA


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I came in the top 4 on here last year. Not sure if I cant be ****d with the effort this year.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

bump


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> PS maybe a mod could sticky this? everyone loves football


 @dtlv said he would stick it for us earlier


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> @dtlv said he would stick it for us earlier


Done


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

In


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Done


Can the OP change thread title or does a MOD need to?

Consensus says it needs glamourising, caps, ~. *** etc lol

* hint hint*


----------



## gashead88 (Sep 30, 2011)

IN... any news on whether they're will be a lil pot going on this then???


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Done


Nice one for that mate


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

gashead88 said:


> IN... any news on whether they're will be a lil pot going on this then???


I think most people would be up for it.

@massmuscle maybe you could speak with a mod and change the title to say £5 entry aswell and then people know.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MutantX said:


> Can the OP change thread title or does a MOD need to?
> 
> Consensus says it needs glamourising, caps, ~. *** etc lol
> 
> * hint hint*


I'm too lacking in imagination for glam, especially after being awake 24hrs straight, but edited for caps. :thumbup1:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> especially after being awake 24hrs straight


doesn't sound great for your health :tongue:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

So what's everyone saying about a little entry fee, say £5 a head winner takes all? I'll set up an account and post the details if everybody is happy for me to take on that responsibility. You can still enter if you don't to get involved in this.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

massmuscle said:


> So what's everyone saying about a little entry fee, say £5 a head winner takes all? I'll set up an account and post the details if everybody is happy for me to take on that responsibility. You can still enter if you don't to get involved in this.


A fee is a good call. As for winner takes all, depending on how many peeps enter...how about a 1st, 2nd and 3rd place prize? Or top four (a la Champions League qualification).

Just a though, but makes it more to play for/keeps it more interesting for more people in case one person runs away with it.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Yeah was thinking about a 1st 2nd 3rd but think we would have to bump it up to a £10 for that depending on the interest? Matters more when there's money on it!!


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

8 in the league thus far


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I am happy with the fee idea, how many places paid should depend on number of entrants IMO


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Right Ladies,

If you want get involved in the prize fund you can send £10 through Paypal to [email protected] with a note of your UK-M username so I know who is who.

Hopefully we get enough interest to pay 1st 2nd and 3rd places. The entry fee must be in before the first ball is kicked.

Once we see what we've got in the prize fund we can workout how we can distribute the winnings.

I've heard a few mutterings about maybe getting the board sponsors to add something? not sure on how to go about seeing to this, maybe some of the more experienced members could help me out on that front?

Thanks


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

In definetly up for the fee, for the last couple years the winner has received zilch, so some sort of winnings would be ideal, although you might aswell just pay me now as im very confident of winning


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd rather a trusted mod took the fee's

No offence intended


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> I'd rather a trusted mod took the fee's
> 
> No offence intended


I must admit I would prefer that too  No offence at all just seems better!

Also why don't we wait till a bit closer to the start for the money so we know numbers etc then we can decide on how much and how many winners


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Anyone using the iPhone app?

I can't login using it!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> I must admit I would prefer that too  No offence at all just seems better!
> 
> Also why don't we *wait till a bit closer to the start for the money* so we know numbers etc then we can decide on how much and how many winners


This


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

I know its early days and no one will have done there team properly yet, it seems harder this year to get a balanced team considering the price hikes I mean 14m for rvp and bale at 12m think I will not start with the Dutchman fixture's not great either. Also Chelsea might play twice in GW1 like last season as they have a blank in GW3


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

baggsy said:


> I know its early days and no one will have done there team properly yet, it seems harder this year to get a balanced team considering the price hikes I mean 14m for rvp and bale at 12m think I will not start with the Dutchman fixture's not great either. Also Chelsea might play twice in GW1 like last season as they have a blank in GW3


I have both in my team lol, might end up changing it yet though  I don't do balanced haha


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I have both in my team lol, might end up changing it yet though  I don't do balanced haha


At the moment im definitely getting bale I mean every team has to have him end of last season he was returning 10+ virtually every game. RVP is expensive and no doubt will return the goods as he is quality but I think I can get a better balanced defence and mid without using that huge chunk of 14m


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

**** Van Persie, far too expensive and he will get injured this season, wait and see :lol:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

baggsy said:


> At the moment im definitely getting bale I mean every team has to have him end of last season he was returning 10+ virtually every game. RVP is expensive and no doubt will return the goods as he is quality but I think I can get a better balanced defence and mid without using that huge chunk of 14m


Very true, to be honest I haven't got a clue what I am doing haha I just go for the players I like and then make the team up with some cheaper ones or just look at the % of selected lmao


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Very true, to be honest I haven't got a clue what I am doing haha I just go for the players I like and then make the team up with some cheaper ones or just look at the % of selected lmao


Lol as long as you have 3-4 big guns in there should be alrite


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

baggsy said:


> Lol as long as you have 3-4 big guns in there should be alrite


Yeah I have RVP, Bale, and a few others but can't remember lol. Got a few weeks to sort it yet :thumb:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Yeah I have RVP, Bale, and a few others but can't remember lol. Got a few weeks to sort it yet :thumb:


yeh early days yet, I haven't done my proper team just had a quick look at prices etc too early to make the team yet


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Hard to predict some of the new buys aswell because lot of unknown foreigners coming in


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Hard to predict some of the new buys aswell because lot of unknown foreigners coming in


Very true, I will end up using my wildcard the 1st week lmao


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MutantX said:


> I'd rather a trusted mod took the fee's
> 
> No offence intended


Non taken, i would also prefer this. Any mods up for doing this??


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

expected way more interest in this


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Its still early days


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

trying to get rvp, bale and michu in the same team is proving a tough task :whistling:


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

MutantX said:


> trying to get rvp, bale and michu in the same team is proving a tough task :whistling:


Prices are a joke.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=fantasy%20football%20prices&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ffantasy.premierleague.com%2Fplayer-list%2F&ei=uRHpUbzVGei30QXFnIGACg&usg=AFQjCNEqgeUho0YYXdttOJSg5a11Mbu84w


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

MutantX said:


> expected way more interest in this


I think it got stickied too quickly, I bet a lot wont have seen it as they just scroll down really not look at stickies daily, also early days yet


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> trying to get rvp, bale and michu in the same team is proving a tough task :whistling:


I did this but the rest of my team are sh!te lmao


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> expected way more interest in this





baggsy said:


> I think it got stickied too quickly, I bet a lot wont have seen it as they just scroll down really not look at stickies daily, also early days yet


We need to ask people about it. I asked one person yesterday, do we know anyone else who likes a bit of football or at least likes a bet??


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> We need to ask people about it. I asked one person yesterday, do we know anyone else who likes a bit of football or at least likes a bet??


Last season there was like over 60 entrants we should get to 20 atleast surely who will put money on, hoping more


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

We must wait, sure UKM will deliver!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I decided to get rid of RVP and just keep Bale and Michu and got a certain arsenal striker instead


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> Well I decided to get rid of RVP and just keep Bale and Michu and got a certain arsenal striker instead


Giroud or podolski I wonder lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Giroud or podolski I wonder lol


Haha, its a no brainer really lol.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Finally managed to get my team sorted after some serious statistical evaluation which will probably count for didlee squat this season. Was on the hunt for a bargin, think Anelka at 5.5 is a gamble worth taking also thought Lampard a 8 wasn't bad value. Hope to see some more interest tho!!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

massmuscle said:


> Finally managed to get my team sorted after some serious statistical evaluation which will probably count for didlee squat this season. Was on the hunt for a bargin, think Anelka at 5.5 is a gamble worth taking also thought Lampard a 8 wasn't bad value. Hope to see some more interest tho!!


Yeah I got Anelka, he's sure to score goals


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Yeah I got Anelka, he's sure to score goals


sure as the cats a hairy beast!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Well I decided to get rid of RVP and just keep Bale and Michu and got a certain arsenal striker instead


has to be chamakh


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

baggsy said:


> has to be chamakh


I have gone with Giroud(sp?) but am already debating on changing him lol


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I have gone with Giroud(sp?) but am already debating on changing him lol


Yeh he is decent gets lots of chances, like everyone you will end up picking about 10 strikers in your drafts, need some luck aswell as there are a few who do well in the opening gameweeks see if we can get the good ones, on the football threads normal ones there is a lot of interested normally surprised no one else has entered yet though......


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

baggsy said:


> Yeh he is decent gets lots of chances, like everyone you will end up picking about 10 strikers in your drafts, need some luck aswell as there are a few who do well in the opening gameweeks see if we can get the good ones, on the football threads normal ones there is a lot of interested normally surprised no one else has entered yet though......


I was thinking maybe we should put a thread in gen con aswell with a link to this sticky and people might see it more!!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> I was thinking maybe we should put a thread in gen con aswell with a link to this sticky and people might see it more!!!


Yeh and bump it regularly


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I was thinking maybe we should put a thread in gen con aswell with a link to this sticky and people might see it more!!!


go on then, could also input more pics of your wifes posterior to gather interest... :laugh:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> go on then, could also input more pics of your wifes posterior to gather interest... :laugh:


I already put two pictures of her in the ukm women's thread  Will sort the new thread out soon just got to nip out now 

If anyone does it before please let me know


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Joined. Will update my team closer to the time.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> I already put two pictures of her in the ukm women's thread  Will sort the new thread out soon just got to nip out now
> 
> If anyone does it before please let me know


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

if the Spanish press is correct then there is little point picking Bale.

apparently he's signed for Madrid on 6 year deal


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Done


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

oh well ive 12M to spend now!!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MutantX said:


> if the Spanish press is correct then there is little point picking Bale.
> 
> apparently he's signed for Madrid on 6 year deal


Well I shall get RVP back then lol



massmuscle said:


> oh well ive 12M to spend now!!


Aup mate, did you want to start a new thread that just stays in gen con and we can bump it from time to time to get more interest?


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

paulandabbi said:


> Well I shall get RVP back then lol
> 
> Aup mate, did you want to start a new thread that just stays in gen con and we can bump it from time to time to get more interest?


On it like a car bonnet mate!


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> On it like a car bonnet mate!


 :thumb:


----------



## alex the bear (Mar 7, 2012)

In!!!! this is gonna be about the only thing I'm gonna beat you lot at so lets have it


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## JayMc (Jul 8, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Anyone using the iPhone app?
> 
> I can't login using it!


Yes bag of sh1te won't let me log in either


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Interest getting better now, good stuff!! Can't wait till the start of the season, the wife watching Emmerdale every night is beginning to drive me insane!!


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

@massmuscle I think a lot of folk and me for one would certainly put a £5 on it. Pay out prices at the end of the season for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th place


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

so...

1) lets talk money

2) get the memo and use or UK-M names for team name :lol:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

dave-taff89 said:


> @massmuscle I think a lot of folk and me for one would certainly put a £5 on it. Pay out prices at the end of the season for 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th place


I was up for collecting the money and dishing it out at the end of the season but understandably a few of the lads would rather a mod did it. If anyone wants to callout a mod they think would do it feel free, I'd defo be in for that.


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

MutantX said:


> so...
> 
> 1) lets talk money
> 
> 2) get the memo and use or UK-M names for team name :lol:


I just thought it would be a good idea to use your UK-M name but obviously some folks don't want to shame there name with their flop picks!!


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

massmuscle said:


> I just thought it would be a good idea to use your UK-M name but obviously some folks don't want to shame there name with their flop picks!!


Better use the Uk muscle name in brackets next to the team name, for easy of identification! More banter if we all know who's who and all that.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Joined

Using my ukm name too


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

So far there is 20 teams in the league, Don't think we will get too many more in shall we take about £ how much you think £10 each to enter? @Milky could take the fund's if he has paypal


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Just joined there

The baldies is team name.

Bring it lol


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

baggsy said:


> So far there is 20 teams in the league, Don't think we will get too many more in shall we take about £ how much you think £10 each to enter? @Milky could take the fund's if he has paypal


I don't think they allow paypal in care homes :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baggsy said:


> So far there is 20 teams in the league, Don't think we will get too many more in shall we take about £ how much you think £10 each to enter? @Milky could take the fund's if he has paypal


I don't mate but people could always send me cash and l will hold the funds if that helps.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

MutantX said:


> I don't think they allow paypal in care homes :lol:


Oh really tw*t !!

I am in a very good care home actually !


----------



## PACEY (Jan 16, 2009)

Im in. Was bl00dy hard work picking a team this year, everyone is well expensive


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm in for the win.....


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

In!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

feeling pretty confident now :whistling:


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in, Kalells Killers.

Whos collecting the money?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Kalell said:


> I'm in, Kalells Killers.
> 
> Whos collecting the money?


Me once I've won :lol:


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone willing to put up a winnings bank lol.

I would do it but im a mere newbie and not to ge trusted


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Paisleylad said:


> Anyone willing to put up a winnings bank lol.
> 
> I would do it but im a mere newbie and not to ge trusted


same here :lol:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

can't see the money idea happening personally, too much organizing and as not everyone has used their UKM name as their team name so fvck knows who's actually in the league


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

MutantX said:


> can't see the money idea happening personally, too much organizing and as not everyone has used their UKM name as their team name so fvck knows who's actually in the league


People can post names up on here.

Also we could try get it sponsored @myprotein.co.uk @MaxiRAW @TheProteinWorks possibly


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Kalell said:


> People can post names up on here.
> 
> Also we could try get it sponsored @myprotein.co.uk @MaxiRAW @TheProteinWorks possibly


the sponsored route would be way easier than money in the pot to organise..


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

MutantX said:


> the sponsored route would be way easier than money in the pot to organise..


Hopefully of of the sponsors will see this.


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Yip sponsors would be handy and draw some more interest.

My team name is "thebaldies"


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Closer to the time it will be good idea for OP to put all team names on the first post or you lazy cvnts could just change your team names (much easier)


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Money or sponsor does not look like happening now season is almost here, Will just be for banter il create a head to head league aswell so we will play a member on here each week that should be fun


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Pride it is then ladies


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys join this H2H league, deadline closes on Saturday

3011-340887


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

Gents, I am talking with one if the forum sponsors at the moment and will hear from them this week as to whether they will sponsor the league, I'll keep yous informed.

I hope OP doesn't mind me doing this.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I'm in for this - Bluebombardiers

KTBFFH


----------



## scorpio_biker (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm in. My team is called NoChance, because that's how good I am at picking a team


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

In.


----------



## HJA90 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lukaku will dominate!!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Guys join this Head to head league also, you will play vs a member on here weekly will be fun, deadline closes saturday

3011-340887


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

@paulandabbi

join the H2H league


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

baggsy said:


> Guys join this Head to head league also, you will play vs a member on here weekly will be fun, deadline closes saturday
> 
> 3011-340887


Done

and in the main one

Boro Boys


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

In main one and head to head

Team name thebaldies


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

Im in!!!!!


----------



## Kalell (Oct 27, 2012)

I've sent a message to the sponsor I asked but no reply as of yet so looks like its just fa fun guys


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm in lads and lasses. Watch out for Rodgers Rovers. I've never done this dream team before, always done the sun one! This is much more difficult! Choosing 15 players!


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Kalell said:


> I've sent a message to the sponsor I asked but no reply as of yet so looks like its just fa fun guys


TPW are well represented on here.. Im sure the reps could sort somit out (wink wink)lol.

Oh and still undecided on my frontline... Lambert/anelka/van persie look good just now.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

I am in watch out for Bayer Neverlusen.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm in. Monkey Nuts F.C

Is it me or are players ridiculously expensive this year?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I'm in. Monkey Nuts F.C
> 
> Is it me or are players ridiculously expensive this year?


They are, surprised rvp has over 40% ownership at 14.0 mil, lucky suarez and bale are not available at the start would have been even tougher


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

baggsy said:


> They are, surprised rvp has over 40% ownership at 14.0 mil, lucky suarez and bale are not available at the start would have been even tougher


Got to admit I have rvp but thats only till suarez is available, then I'll upgrade my midfield a bit more with the difference.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

im in, name is same as here.

teMs a load of ****


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Well as a villa fan don't I feel like a tw4t taking the beast out lol


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Well as a villa fan don't I feel like a tw4t taking the beast out lol


That's why I chose the beast, good player and as a villa fan couldn't really leave him out.... :thumb:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Gab said:


> That's why I chose the beast, good player and as a villa fan couldn't really leave him out.... :thumb:


On my telegraph league I've put the entire villa front 3 for a laugh


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Those who built a team round RVP are looking good at the minute


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Fantasy football league has finished lads, I win, woohoo..


----------



## Paisleylad (Jan 22, 2013)

Barkley has just played his way into my squad.

Lad looks a smashing prospect.


----------



## -LH- (Jan 29, 2013)

46 points so far, need chelsea to dish out a pasting today! lukaku hat-trick man of the match, hazard 3 assists and cole clean sheet.


----------



## CG2507 (Jul 30, 2013)

im 2nd at the min, which was a surprise LOL


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Can I be David semen?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, I ****ed that up. Thought I had made RVP my captain following my success with him last season and logge don to see I had made Lukakakakaku my captain. Stupid late-night, sleep-deprived swap!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Goosh said:


> Well, I ****ed that up. Thought I had made RVP my captain following my success with him last season and logge don to see I had made Lukakakakaku my captain. Stupid late-night, sleep-deprived swap!


He is likely to start vs villa midweek though


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah I reckon Lukaku and Mata have been saved for the villa as they will want more power against us lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

baggsy said:


> He is likely to start vs villa midweek though


That's what I am hoping for. I've got quite a few chelski/villa in my team 'cause of the double game tbh


----------



## Prospect (Feb 5, 2013)

Joined 

Whats the Crack with this Money Lark?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

How many points you on? currently 3rd with 130 early days yet by around gw5 things will settle down


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

well this is dying a death lol


----------



## frankie1905 (Aug 27, 2013)

In, better late than never


----------



## theonlyjosh (Aug 12, 2013)

Just replaced Benteke with Suarez ... hopefully will be a wise decision.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

theonlyjosh said:


> Just replaced Benteke with Suarez ... hopefully will be a wise decision.


I did exactly the same a few days ago .


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

2nd place :thumbup1:


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

belated Happy New Year everyone!

I'm doing better than last season :thumb:


----------

